# UK spouse visa with refusal and priority timeline



## Jelly42 (Dec 28, 2015)

Hello! I haven’t seen a running thread for this topic, so I hope I’m not repeating anything by posting this question. 

I submitted an application for a partner visa in late 2015 and was rejected over fixable issues. I have since resubmitted for a spouse visa (strongly address those issues) that has been received by Sheffield. This time around, I used priority shipping. Has anyone else gone through the process of being rejected, reapplying, and using priority? I’m looking for some kind of baseline, preferably recent 2015/2016. Like nearly everyone here, I’m anxious to hear back about my application!

Thanks in advance!
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Your refusal is going to cause delays for your application, as it (the application) will be scrutinised even more closely than the first time.


----------



## Jelly42 (Dec 28, 2015)

WestCoastCanadianGirl~ thank you for your reply! Yes, I know it will be under more scrutiny (adding to my stress!  No matter how you go over checklists and what not, you're Sure you've missed something!) I'm hoping there is someone who has gone through the process and received a successful outcome. 

As the first visa came through with in 8 weeks, I'm guessing this one will be close to the same, because of the refusal and using priority. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

They tell you not to use priority if you have had a visa refusal. All it does it to put you in the priority line, but as stated the actual processing will most likely take longer. How much time you are actually saving is open to question.


----------



## Jelly42 (Dec 28, 2015)

Thank you for your reply, Joppa!

We had debated using priority because of the refusal but didn't think it would hurt to have it put ahead of the line to be reviewed. I should still hear with in the 12 week window, though, correct?

Having said that, I am still curious to hear from someone who had gone through a similar process (having a refusal, resubmitting, using priority), to hear what their experience was.

Thank you!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't think many people go with priority after refusal. There is no guarantee you will hear within 12 weeks, as stated target is only a guide not a promise.


----------



## Jelly42 (Dec 28, 2015)

Joppa

Gosh, well, jokes on me then for the extra expense! Well, fingers crossed it'll be within 12 weeks then and not longer. I'll ignore the idea of priority being any help with moving things along faster.

Thanks!


----------



## Jelly42 (Dec 28, 2015)

I guess the question now is: 

What would be the rough estimated arrival of a decision of my spouse visa with the previous refusal? Or would it be too varied to know....

Everything I find on this site, and online in general relate, to appealing the refusal instead of reapplying. From what I understand, appealing would take longer then reapplying but again, I may be off the mark here...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can't tell. Each case is unique, and it will take as long as it does for them to process your application. There is anecdotal evidence of people getting pretty fast decision even after a refusal, but also of those who had to wait a long time (longest I have seen was 6 months).
Appeals usually take longer, unless it was obviously a mistake and the decision was quickly reversed by ECM. Fastest I've seen was 2 weeks but it wasn't in US (Far East). If it goes to the judge, you can wait a year.


----------



## Jelly42 (Dec 28, 2015)

lords....If I'm reading your response correctly, an appeal can take up to a year?! So glad I simply reapplied! 

That's what I supposed, I appreciate your response and patience ~ it's so stressful waiting, not knowing if it's going to take 4 weeks, 8, or 12, or more! I'll keep my fingers, toes, arms, and legs crossed it's 12 or less.

Thank you so much again!


----------



## usmankhalid3110 (Jun 20, 2016)

@Jelly42 Hi, hope you are doing well. Just wanted to ask you whether you have got the visa and how long did they take to respond back.
Looking forward to hear from you.

Regards,
Usman


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Click the poster's name and you'll find all their posts.


----------



## lalsaint (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi Jelly42 , 

Thank you for putting the question.
i am going through the same debate in my head whether to go for Priority process or Standard process for My wife visa application (first one got rejected for fixable issues). Can you please advice what was the timeline taken ?


----------



## CiaVee (Sep 21, 2016)

How long did it take? I'm going through the same thing!


----------



## Gunner786 (Oct 10, 2016)

Same here but i have opened a new thread.
Anyone get the op to answer?


----------



## Chrissyboxful (May 15, 2017)

I am about to do the same thing and can't decide if it's worth it or not. Did you end up doing it and if so how long did it take?


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

Chrissyboxful said:


> I am about to do the same thing and can't decide if it's worth it or not. Did you end up doing it and if so how long did it take?


I think it ends up being quite different from one case to another and a lot of time has passed so may not be relevant any more, but what he/she said was:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/britain-expat-forum-expats-living-uk/30135-post-your-uk-visa-timeline-here-1075.html#post9411226

and then when Joppa questioned it, they confirmed Joppa's post on the following page. Hope it helps.


----------



## Becpound2 (Mar 7, 2017)

Incase this helps anyone but my husband had a prior visit visa refusal. This is his timeline.
2017 
Date documentation was received by UKVI: April 10, 2017 
Email confirmation received: May 28, 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Decision made email: June 12, 2017
Date your visa was received: June 14, 2017


----------

